# Finding Matching Shelving Brackets - NEED HELP PLEASE



## North_Woods (Jan 28, 2014)

I’m having a heck of a time trying to find some matching shelf brackets. I have a large shelving project I’m planning and already have around 20 of these brackets. They are white painted steel with no numbers, codes, words, or anything on them to help me determine who made them. I’d like to order/buy at least a couple dozen more to exactly match what I already have. Some of you are probably much better at searching for these types of things than I am on the internet so I thought this might be worth a try. I’ve found some similar ones, but nothing exactly matching them yet. Dimensions are 10.25” on the top piece that the shelf rest on, 9.5” piece that mounts to wall, and 11.25” diagonal support piece.

Does anybody have any idea on how I can try to find if these are still made, who makes them, and whether I can get some more to match them?

Thank you for any help.


----------



## North_Woods (Jan 28, 2014)

More photos... any help would really be appreciated. Thanks!


----------

